# I could use some help (prairie boots & crocodile stitch)?!?



## mdcain6357

I actually have two questions/requests? To explain why I am asking for this... I am on a fixed income and cannot afford to pay for patterns... I usually get them free or from someone who happens to have the pattern or can post a link to where I can get the pattern for free... so as I said, I could use some help??

The first question concerns a pattern for a knitted slipper called "Prairie Boots" (I found it in Annie's Attic). I will enclose a picture if I can figure out how to do it. I know I can buy this pattern, but as I do not have the money to do so, I am asking if anyone has a copy of this pattern who would be willing to email it to me. I have been wanting to make it for quite some time but just couldn't afford it... so if possible??? The other question concerns a crocheted stitch called the crocodile stitch. I think the stitch is beautiful, but the pattern I would like to make with that stitch has to be bought. It happens to be a triangle shawl/wrap (I found it on Ravelry). Again, if anyone has that pattern and would be willing to email it to me... wow... I would sooo appreciate it. I'm gonna try to include a picture of this project too. Thanks in advance and thank you to anyone willing to help!!!


----------



## Knitnstitchsue

mdcain6357 said:


> The first question concerns a pattern for a knitted slipper called "Prairie Boots"...


These Moon Socks from Drops are very similar and free
http://www.garnstudio.com/lang/en/visoppskrift.php?d_nr=134&d_id=42&lang=us


----------



## didough

mdcain6357 said:


> I could use some help ... crocodile stitch triangle shawl/wrap
> 
> There's a You Tube Tutorial here: bobwilson123


----------



## didough

Desert Boots:

http://web.archive.org/web/2003060511264/www.knitlist.com/97gift/desertboots.htm

Torri Booties:

http://www.dailyknitter.com/knitting/torri-booties-free-knitting-pattern/


----------



## mdcain6357

Thank you so much for your help. The patterns you suggested look very similiar to the prairie boots. And once I've had a chance to really study the video of the crocodile stitch shawl, I'm going to try to make it. Again... thank you everyone! And if you find anything more that would/could help me, please send them on to me... I'm always looking for new projects!!

Thanks


----------



## jemima

Some lovely slipper and boot patterns thanks


----------



## Busha

There is a free version without the fringe (which could be added easily). It is a picture pattern where she shows every stitch and how to do it but once you get the hang of it is easy. I have the link here: http://undeniableglitter.blogspot.com/2013/08/crocodile-stitch-shawl-free-crochet.html


----------



## Christine c

Has anyone tried the prairie boots on a single bed knitting machine?


----------



## didough

Knitnstitchsue said:


> These Moon Socks from Drops are very similar and free
> http://www.garnstudio.com/lang/en/visoppskrift.php?d_nr=134&d_id=42&lang=us


Website says the pattern has been moved to here:

US version

http://www.garnstudio.com/lang/us/pattern.php?id=5281&lang=us

English version

http://www.garnstudio.com/lang/en/pattern.php?id=5281&lang=en


----------

